# Fess up, do you really have one years worth of TP and coffee??



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Time to fess up, do you really have one years worth of coffee and toilet paper stocked away? 

I got to thinking about this other day as this family seems to go through a heck of a lot of TP, must have some the cleanest butts in the state.  I can't imagine how much space a years worth of TP would take up.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Toilet paper isn't on my list of high priority prepping items. I'm more concerned with making sure I have plenty of stuff to put in the other end of the human body.


----------



## Turtle Bean (May 25, 2008)

TP - yes.

Coffee - no. I recently kicked that addiction!

Haven't figured out how to give up the need for t.p. or a t.p. substitute yet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Toilet paper: No. Mostly it's the women who get hung up on the TP.

Coffee: Yes.

.....Alan.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

That would be a yes on the years supply of coffee! Uh, because we don't drink it. We have some for bartering, or houseguests. 

My ever lovin' spud muffin tells me not to worry my pretty little head about running out of tp. We can always use the pinecones at the ranch if needed. I have pictured two of them here next to one of my dainty lil tennies.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't have room enough to store the coffee the people here would drink in a year.....


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Toilet paper: No. Mostly it's the women who get hung up on the TP.
> 
> Coffee: Yes.
> 
> .....Alan.


and my son's underwear agrees with this.

but...no, I don't have a year's supply...yet.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Well I guess I'll have to be content with letting the local costco store the tp and coffee for us. Besides, word on the street is if the zombies come we will be taking over the costco anyway. There are many tactical benefits to using a costco as a fortress/safehouse to repeal the continually advancing zombies.


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

shelljo said:


> and my son's underwear agrees with this.
> 
> but...no, I don't have a year's supply...yet.


Great...Dr. Pepper all over my 'puter screen...thanks!


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I dont have a years supply of TP but I do have a lot, probably 4 months worth. We have 6 people in our house and we go through about a roll a day. I have a years worth of feminine supplies for both myself and my daughter. 

Coffee.. yes. Only my DH and DS drink it and I have several large cannisters put up.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, we have a years supply of TP,

The wife made me a deal, I could spend on everything I wanted to in regards to prepping if, and only if, I assured her she would have TP. Well, my little brother works at P&G down in Albany, GA, so I got 3 pallets of some "off-run Charmin" which had some problem with the glue holding the paper to the roll for some welding and bodywork on little brother's Supervisors 67 Mustang. Took the weekend and we were mostly done.

Put it up at my dads in one of his sheds, keep about 5-6 months supply on hand here at the house. So we are covered on the TP and she doesn't hound me about the other preps, most of the time at least. She did look at me strange when she couldn't get into the garage since I had bought the military shipping chest.....but other than that.

Coffee, keep a few pounds on hand for guest and what not.

I stock mostly herbs and spices, cause beans and rice are ok, but throw some spices and herbs in there........big difference....


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Well, I did have about 6 mos TP on hand. That was before yesterday, when one of my cats discovered that unrolling TP on the holder is FUN.

So the new roll and all in future will have to be turned around backwards from how I like it. Sigh.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes on both counts. If SHTF I bet I can trade TP or Coffee for something I can eat. I only buy TP when it's "on sale". My day doesn't start without coffee.

The last time I bought TP it was "on sale " for less than half the usual price. There are a lot of girls in the family and when they are visiting here the supply dwindles down some. Most of them will be here if SHTF.

Coffee is well stocked too. The last can I bought at BJ's was $7.99 for a 48 ounce can. Our local supermarket is getting $7.99 for a 39 ounce can of the same coffee.

Those of us who hunt and fish know what to use or not use for TP in the woods if need be. Pine cones :grit: I''ll leave them for others. NJ Rich


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> That would be a yes on the years supply of coffee! Uh, because we don't drink it. We have some for bartering, or houseguests.
> 
> My ever lovin' spud muffin tells me not to worry my pretty little head about running out of tp. We can always use the pinecones at the ranch if needed. I have pictured two of them here next to one of my dainty lil tennies.


Yum........Coulter pine cones, lol. Get out your heavy-duty helmets if you're gonna hang out around those guys........


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Guess I'm not the typical woman. I prefer to stock up on food and other resources. I have a lot of rags that can be used for tp. Coffee is not something I drink much of, but DH does. Even though he does drink it, we haven't thought it high enough on our priority list to stock up on it. Although I did think about stocking up on dr pepper. LOL


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy cow! That's pinezilla! Are those some sort of pinecones from the paleolithic period? Unless that's the sneaker of a 4 year old ballerina, those things seem really, really huge.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know that we have a year's worth of either based on our current usage. I think that we could probably stretch the coffee we have to last a year if there wasn't anymore available though. The toilet paper might only last about 8 months.

And excessive use of toilet paper isn't always the woman's fault! Trust me. I use a fraction of the toilet paper in our house. I'm left wondering where the rest of it went most of the time.

Kayleigh


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

I *wish* I had a years supply of both. We've only got about 3 months of TP and one month of coffee...need to get more...


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

TP stores real well under stairwells..or as insulation in garages..walls etc..


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Holy cow! That's pinezilla! Are those some sort of pinecones from the paleolithic period? Unless that's the sneaker of a 4 year old ballerina, those things seem really, really huge.


 Oh, these aren't even the biggest of our pinecones! We get some that are longer than one foot!

Hubby's friend found one on his front seat. It had crashed through the windshield!

Once we had one of those puncture a truck tire!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wayne02 said:


> Time to fess up, do you really have one years worth of coffee and toilet paper stocked away?
> 
> I got to thinking about this other day as this family seems to go through a heck of a lot of TP, must have some the cleanest butts in the state.  I can't imagine how much space a years worth of TP would take up.


I don't drink coffee so I don't stock any, but yes I do have approx a years worth of TP and for my wife and I, it doesn't take up a lot of room. 2 shelves on a very deep bathroom closet. Got: bar soap, paper towels and Kleenix also. AT one point a few years back, I was out of work for just over a year-- we lived off of our storage mainly. We have restocked the last few years as sales and money allowed and we're back to being stocked up on just about everything.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

insocal said:


> Yum........Coulter pine cones, lol. Get out your heavy-duty helmets if you're gonna hang out around those guys........


 Yeah, we have Coulter Pines and Sugar Pines, which have much longer, but lighter cones.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Coffee - absolutely!!!!

TP, probably 4 months worth but I told my wife not to throw away any old phone books so we have a stack in the garage ...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

2 years here but it's just me. i only have one cup of coffee a day. i cut down considerably lately.i've heard it on here before and again today about using pinecones for tp. how ever do you manage it.especially if you have them big enough down there to puncture a truck tire.what would they do to a person with hemmoroids(sp.) i just can't see it myself.~Georgia.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

TP, yep we have a year's worth for 6 people. I counted on one roll per day, which is even a little generous for our usage. It's stored nicely in the attic, serving as insulation. I rotate every 3-6 months because the heat up there will disintegrate it.

Oops, forgot to mention coffee. We have a year's worth, in green beans, vac sealed roasted beans, and ground coffee. Hubby drinks quite a bit when he's home on weekends, but we both only have one cup a day during the week. But hubby wouldn't want to live without coffee so I made sure it was stocked up.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

We have 3 1/2 cases so far, and I have a raincheck for 24 packs for $4.99. As soon as I get the extra money, I will stock up on 3 more cases. That will be about 600 rolls. Ought to last at least a year and 1/2. I can't run out of toilet paper. You see, DH told me when we got married that the only grounds for divorce in our house would be if he ran out of TP. Therefore, I make sure we keep a good supply. He did get a real kick out of the two cases I brought home recently though. We have about a year's worth of coffee also. I don't think I could live with him without his joe.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We don't store TP in "out of the way" places because mice get into this old farm house something fierce. So we have about six dozen rolls. I calculated how long that would last but now I've forgotten. Long enough to figure out where to get a big phone book or catalog or rags, that's for sure.

Coffee, yes. We buy green beans and roast them ourselves. Cheaper than store bought roasted beans or ground coffee, and a MUCH better tasting brew, for sure. We have both regular (hubbie) and decaf (me).


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Field mice love TP here, So I am limited to about 50 rolls stored in one of those plastic storage totes.
Don't drink coffee, so I have zip there. Now feminin pads; I got that covered. A store had a close out of off brand pads 30 per package for $1. So I got about 20 packages...and I know why they got rid of them (adhesive works too good). Could use those in a pinch.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I have about 3 months worth of tp, beyond that and we'll be using pretty little flannel squares. Or if the farmers are still growing and harvesting field corn there will still be corn cobs. Most people don't realize that the cobs from dried corn are quite soft on the outside - sort of reddish color & fuzzy.

I have a hard time keeping up the coffee and tea supply. If we run out of that, we'll be making herb teas or digging up chicory roots to roast. Although I do have an emergency stash of small bricks of tea that I was happy to find at a pioneer festival last fall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Wayne02 said:


> Time to fess up, do you really have one years worth of coffee and toilet paper stocked away?
> 
> I got to thinking about this other day as this family seems to go through a heck of a lot of TP, must have some the cleanest butts in the state.  I can't imagine how much space a years worth of TP would take up.


At least a year for both.

Not worried about space. This may be a shack I'm sitting in, but it's a BIG shack. And where the TP is stored would be a very bad place to store food, so it's not actually wasting any space.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

shelljo said:


> and my son's underwear agrees with this.
> 
> but...no, I don't have a year's supply...yet.


When I'm checking in via cell phone and read this at work - oh, my. Sure is a welcome break from reading invoices.

And I don't have a year of either, but on the TP - I could possibly go to the yards of flannel in a real pinch. (Just cut it up and also get a squirt bottle of water as is used after having a baby and healing).

And there are lots of leaves outside in the autumn that might work then. (big oak leaves).



And I have various teas, and some coffee's unopened and frozen, and around.
Angie


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Just me and DH so only keep about 60 rolls of TP at any given time. Coffee is his drink and we keep 6 large cannisters at all times, just in case there's a coffee strike.

I remember as a kid on the farm using corn cobs for TP at our outside toilet. Those pinecones could do some damage. Have you given thought to using your pinecones as a defense?


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I've got a supply of 'rags' (cheap washcloths) that we use for both TP and feminine napkins, so no stored TP. I only keep that around for company now. We probably have two years worth of coffee stored, as only my grandmother drinks it. 

Kathleen


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

Since I started using the flannel squares for number 1 we only use about a double roll of tp a month soooooo I have about 10 years worth of tp stored! Most of it is in the rafters in the garage.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Well, nobody told me I was supposed to stop when I had a yr's worth so I just kept on. (It really helps that I'm only stocking coffee for one and tp for two persons.)


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Outdated phone books. Plus they are softer than the old Sears catalogs.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I'm kinda surprised to see more than a few here that don't drink coffee . . . . I put the coffee pot in the closet almost two years ago . .I'm glad that I don't "need" it to be up and going in the morning......

Rags and water....................

That was my septic tank making that awful noise thinking about a whole roll of TP a day.....................

I have a very large available supply of the "right " size of pine cones. . . . . .contact me off list as to the price and shipping $$$ .. .LOL

I just had to go calm down my septic tank and reassure it that I wasn't going to load it with pine cones............


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

My brother has a contraption attached to his throne he loves and it saves a whole lot on TP use and he says he really feels 'fresh'. You all have probably heard of a bidet. His swings out under the 'area' from the side of the seat and you turn hot and cold water handles to temperature. Blast around. Then a couple squares to blot. http://www.plumbum.com/misunderstood.html There's a guy who sells a hand pump one on the net that looks like its a weed sprayer tank. It would be quite a jolt if the water was cold. I've just been looking beyond the reserves of tp. HA ha ha ha hahaha..........I got a real kick out of this thread.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

With the women in my house, I'm not sure I could store enough TP in the houston astrodome to get them through a year! I'm not sure personal hygiene should be that serious! lol! I like the bidet idea. Most men would too. I'm just not sure I could afford the water bill then though. They'd be using more water than TP. (and there wouldn't be no drip-drying either.) they'd have to use half a roll to dry off after the water blasting!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I'm the only coffee drinker and that is one of those things I very willing to give up. I use instant coffee as there is NO way I want to drink an entire pot by myself, so the sacrifice isn't that big a deal.

TP...well I usually like to keep a stock, buying only when it's on sale or we are totally out (which hasn't happened), but no where near a years supply. We have plenty of old flannel shirts we could use if SHIF.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Many people spend way to much time stockpiling the shelves, but regardless of how much you have on the shelf, what are you going to do when they are bare?

If you feel you MUST keep large qualities  of item on hand, you should be in a rotation mode not a storing/stocking piling mode. Food and stuff should be rotated through your nomal use. Use from your stock, resupply to your stock.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> That would be a yes on the years supply of coffee! Uh, because we don't drink it. We have some for bartering, or houseguests.
> 
> My ever lovin' spud muffin tells me not to worry my pretty little head about running out of tp. We can always use the pinecones at the ranch if needed. I have pictured two of them here next to one of my dainty lil tennies.


theres noway that is going across my dirty but.good lord you would need a first aid kit after useing....they should have a danger sign...use this and you will need stiches......roflmao .....i could see it now a dirty azz with road rash.you people are tougher than i am.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Well, nobody told me I was supposed to stop when I had a yr's worth so I just kept on. (It really helps that I'm only stocking coffee for one and tp for two persons.)


amen sister Cyn......


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Gary in ohio said:


> Many people spend way to much time stockpiling the shelves, but regardless of how much you have on the shelf, what are you going to do when they are bare?
> 
> If you feel you MUST keep large qualities of item on hand, you should be in a rotation mode not a storing/stocking piling mode. Food and stuff should be rotated through your nomal use. Use from your stock, resupply to your stock.


 Well, yes. That is pretty much the standard operating procedure when it comes to prepping. There are always folks who don't do this, but most of them eventually either figure it out or stop prepping.

.....Alan.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Well, yes. That is pretty much the standard operating procedure when it comes to prepping. There are always folks who don't do this, but most of them eventually either figure it out or stop prepping.
> .....Alan.


Yes, I assumed most everybody had some sort of stock rotation, at least on items with defined shelf life's. It does take some work and effort though, as if it gets away from you it can be spendy if you end up with unusable food on the shelf. I'm still working on being more organized and disciplined in this regard. 

I looked at the coffee containers this morning and they are 3lbs. each, and seem to have a 12 month shelf life. I'm estimating we go through maybe 3lbs. per month, so that would probably work out ok on a stock of 12 units using FIFO rotation. We buy the low cost plain jane folgers from costco in the plastic containers. I like the 3lb. plastic containers as they work well for storing brass cases used in reloading.

TP doesn't have the defined shelf life issue of course, but one costco unit of TP takes up a significant amount more room than the coffee. Even though TP may not have a defined shelf life it should still probably be used in some sort of rotation scheme I would think.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

TP no.....I use leaves.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I got some seriously good laughs here! LOL.

I think how much we have is relative. For today's usage with sister's kids there only part time, got plenty of TP, prolly 6 months or more worth. If SHTF, then I'd be doling it out only on request and it is likely a year's worth!

Coffee..today's usage, maybe 3 months. If I ever had to ration it, then at least a year's worth of a cup for everyone a day.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yup to the coffee, yup to TP alternates, if not actual TP. Lots of old washrags and towels to be turned into wipes. While I could live without my coffee, I'd rather live with it!


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

about 50 thick phone books, should last a few yrs and don't take up the rm that TP does


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Whenever I use a phone book for the original purpose, I come away with black ink all over my hands. Just sayin'....


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

Stranger, if you are getting thick phone books, you are probably far too close to "metropolis". Out here in middle of not much of anywhere, we get a passel of skinny phone books (about 1/2" thick, including white, blue and yellow pages covering most of the county, and in some cases, parts of neighboring counties) from several firms selling ad space.

The place we moved into last fall had been unoccupied for a couple years after the death of the former owner, and it came "as is". Fortunately, all the perishables had been long ago removed, but we just realized that in addition to the rolls of TP we'd brought, the stock here had held us 6 months. If it had been just me, it would have been 2 years worth, or more (it's meh Scotch ancestry). I'm not above using catalog pages, or leaves, or 'wipe' rags, or soap and water.

As for coffee, I have no regular "need" for it, and only drink it on rare occasions (for those long, long drives). The Mrs, on the other hand, resembles one of the zombie hoard until she's had a cup or two of mud (with hazelnut syrup and soy milk). 

Some folks are just higher maintenance than others. :stirpot:

Who was it who said (something to the effect of) "the wealth of a man is measured not by what he has, but by what he can do without"? If the MHTV, two rolls of TP and a pound of coffee would not only last me well over a year, but would be barter goods as well.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Whenever I use a phone book for the original purpose, I come away with black ink all over my hands. Just sayin'....


Yes, but then those of us who are overweight (myself included) would never notice.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Andy Nonymous said:


> Stranger, *if you are getting thick phone books, you are probably far too close to "metropolis". Out here in middle of not much of anywhere, we get a passel of skinny phone books (about 1/2" thick, including white, blue and yellow pages covering most of the county, *and in some cases, parts of neighboring counties) from several firms selling ad space.



actually i'm a hundred miles from the big city, I had different people bring them to me in their travels.
our ph book is also about 1/2 inch thick.

I was born into the days when the sears and montgomery ward catalog went to the 2 holer out back of the house.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

you can tell hubby shops here...coffee galore, TP..not so much. HOWEVER..fellas...I happen to take offense as to women being the culprits to TP use! LOL I think that's something men have in their head, like other female myths!  kidding around...but seriously...even with lots of TP on hand, in a true survival scenerio.......lots of things can be used as TP. but us without coffee, and we'll be a couple zombies for sure!


----------



## Thales (Jan 24, 2009)

About 6 months of TP for two people, I don't drink coffee so stocking that falls on the wife.

-Thales


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Mom Of Four . . . . .just saying....."black ink".................

Makes me wonder if thats how the expression "Missy____ get yo black grits up and outta bed" . . .came about . .??

LOL

sorry ..couldn't help myself
Sence of hummmmoorr ya no


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Since I live alone, It isn't hard for me to keep a year's supply of coffee, TP or most other things. After I'm finished moving, I plan on building a separate one year supply of MREs. They have a shelf life of about 10 years so I don't need to rotate them as often as some of my other preps.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Rick, I'm just curious but why do you want a whole year of MREs? I have some Mountain House dehydrated food in pouches and some MREs too, for emergencies, but I can't imagine eating that every day for a year. Not shooting down your idea, just wanting to know your thoughts behind it.


----------



## Pinnebog Kid (Mar 25, 2009)

I try to keep at least 1 case of 48 rolls of TP and 6 cans of maxwell house coffee in the pantry.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

The hubby and I have 100 rolls of the 1000 sheet stuff and a dozen cans of coffee. Since I don't drink cofee at home, the 12 cans should be enough. I hope that 100 rolls of TP will be enough. I get so cranky when my delecate bottom is feeling chafed!


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Rick, I'm just curious but why do you want a whole year of MREs? I have some Mountain House dehydrated food in pouches and some MREs too, for emergencies, but I can't imagine eating that every day for a year. Not shooting down your idea, just wanting to know your thoughts behind it.


It just gives me options. Some of my preps need annual rotation so it's good to have some of my preps that I don't have to check on as often. I would use them sparingly at first for variety. I generally make simple meals so something like a stuffed cabbage MRE is a nice change. After I have completed this move I want to get much more into canning. That will give me even more variety but the glass canning jars are much harder to transport. If I need to bug out after I move, the MREs would be the easiest to pack.


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

I do have at least a years supply of coffee and tp,BUT my son just moved back home and Im realizing this will not last as long as I thought, so this week I will be going to get lots more, just where to put it is the problem. We have gone from 1 pot a day to 3 a day, he does like his coffee. Oh I forgot about the sugar, will be needing lots more of that, he likes it SWEET.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Something in the acoustics of our bedroom wall allows us to hear the toilet paper being rolled if someone is in the bathroom that is on the other side of the wall. Sometimes when our son is in there we wonder if he is trying to clog the toilet with paper because he uses so much. We have been asking him to contribute to the household now that he is an adult, but there are things he really will not appreciate until he is the one paying the bills.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> We have gone from 1 pot a day to 3 a day,


I had to make sure you were talking about Coffee, since it was not clear at the start of the thought! :shrug:

Angie


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

we will be keeping only a basic load of TP on hand.

the Long-Haul for TP is what the old newspapers stored in the back barn are for.

DG


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

rickd203 said:


> It just gives me options. Some of my preps need annual rotation so it's good to have some of my preps that I don't have to check on as often. I would use them sparingly at first for variety. I generally make simple meals so something like a stuffed cabbage MRE is a nice change. After I have completed this move I want to get much more into canning. That will give me even more variety but the glass canning jars are much harder to transport. If I need to bug out after I move, the MREs would be the easiest to pack.


I've been curious about this too, maybe someone else can answer this. After having deployed on an amphib and the unfortunate use of MREs, I am a bit more confused about why people stock them in quantity. 

First off, the ones we had this last time averaged about 3K calories each, with most of that being in the entree. The candy was only 250 cal average. They also tasted rather icky...as if someone mixed too much fat in them, which they did, in order to give them more bulk and calories.

Have a small number on hand to provide a weeks worth of packed fat and calories in a true emergency makes total sense to me, but I've never understood people stocking huge numbers. You'd never feel full if you ate only up to the calorie need and if you ate it all you'd be a walrus of fatness.

Anyone?


----------



## RobertRogers (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't really need TP, leaves work just fine.

Coffee isn't a necessity, though it will be an excellent barter item.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

VT Chicklit said:


> The hubby and I have 100 rolls of the 1000 sheet stuff and a dozen cans of coffee. Since I don't drink cofee at home, the 12 cans should be enough. I hope that 100 rolls of TP will be enough. I get so cranky when my delecate bottom is feeling chafed!


Yes on both.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Got a supply of red and white corn cobs stored. Makes good stoppers for the brown and white stone jugs too!
Ever wonder what the pioneers used for TP? Especially in the Winter...Jklady


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I would love to still have Sears Roebuck catalogs arriving... but after finding out what happens when real paper goes down the pipes, I'd never actually use it in a toilet... outhouse yes...

TP is a waste of space... in a TEOTW scenario, you'll run out sooner or later, so, to save space, we'll run out quickly. GF drinks coffee, I don't. There's a minimum of a years supply of tea on hand... looking for more of my brand, in bulk (Liptons brisk).


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

Coffee yes, as well as tea. TP not a chance. I'd need a warehouse to store it all. I figure if it comes right to it we'll use a damp cloth and then wash them.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

I have two bags of rag clothing...we have used them before when times got tough...though Glenn Beck said that's when he would off himself here a couple weeks ago...so we know his breaking point is no TP LOL

coffee - no...though I might need chocolate...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I never understood the TP fetish that many seem to have...

A year's worth of toilet paper would take up an obscene amount of space that could be put to more valuable use, preparedness-wise. What would I do if I ever ran out of TP for some reason? I'd make do... But, I'd rather have the groceries to make doo-doo WITH! 

I confess, I have less than a couple of dozen rolls of TP on hand. If I really had to, I could use what our ancestors used...the options are many! In hard times, having more groceries on hand will carry much more importance than a pampered rear-end!


--Sharon


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't consider it a fetish to stock up on the things that make us comfortable and happy. Preserving the "normal" is what a lot of my prepping is about. If SHTF, life will be scary and difficult, and I see no need to go caveman if I have space and money to stock up on TP. Once it's gone, we'll be using leaves or cloths like everyone else, but until then we'll have a nice supply of Kirkland brand two ply. And truth be told, it's more for hubby and the kids than for me....

ETA: I hope this post didn't sound snarky - I didn't mean it that way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I don't consider it a fetish to stock up on the things that make us comfortable and happy. Preserving the "normal" is what a lot of my prepping is about. If SHTF, life will be scary and difficult, and I see no need to go caveman if I have space and money to stock up on TP.


Well said! :bow:


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Agreed! That's why I happen to stock more than the Average Joe does. 

In reference to the original poster's question of a whole _year's_ worth of TP...I imagine that most folks might be hard pressed to find room for that much TP for the entire household! Whoa! That would be a LOT of TP for some families! In this sense, I personally view huge mountains (lol...a roomful?) of TP as a fetish of sorts, especially if it meant less room for the more important preps. I suppose smaller families or those who have an abundance of space and cash would not find a year's worth of the stuff so...overwhelming.

Because space and money IS at a premium for me, food is more my 'fetish' and wins over a year's worth of TP any day. I've had to play caveman style before, and I discovered it wasn't as awful as I thought it would be. 

Groceries will carry you through times of no TP better than TP will carry you through times of no groceries. Jus' saying...


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I HAD a years supply of TP until DS starting shopping at my house. I'm rapidly discovering that my years supply of everything has suddenly become a 6 month supply so I'll be working on doubling my supplies when possible. 

Thankfully DS pays for the things he "shops" for so I can replace most of what he takes (unless I end up buying something else instead!  )

Coffee? I have a lot of restaurant packets, but I don't buy coffee. I don't drink it so I saved what was leftover from the cafe when I closed it. I keep them in the freezer so I hope the coffee drinkers won't be to PO'd about drinking old coffee when the time comes. I'm hoping they'll be happy to have whatever is available, or maybe I can use them for barter. There's probably enough to make a 12 cup pot of coffee every day for a couple of months.

CajunSunshine, I keep the TP stored in black trash bags hung from the rafters in the attic. Been doing it for years and so far no mice or other critters has invaded (knock on wood!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> In reference to the original poster's question of a whole _year's_ worth of TP...I imagine that most folks might be hard pressed to find room for that much TP for the entire household! Whoa! That would be a LOT of TP for some families! In this sense, I personally view huge mountains (lol...a roomful?) of TP as a fetish of sorts, especially if it meant less room for the more important preps. I suppose smaller families or those who have an abundance of space and cash would not find a year's worth of the stuff so...overwhelming.


My year's supply of TP is in a space about 2.5' x 2.5' x 5', which is about 31 cubic feet. It's stored in a spot which is no good for storing anything that can't get real hot or cold (like food), and that can't hold any weight. TP just happens to be perfect there. And it's convenient while also being completely out of the way.

If someone needs an entire room for a year's supply of TP, they either have 20 kids or they are seriously wasting it.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I can see that a bidet is in my future...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

This thread is certainly good for a chuckle . . . . .

I guess if you read between the lines a bit you can tell who's on city sewers . .and not.

Anybody stopped to think what it would cost you if you were feeding a whole roll of tp into a septic tank Per Day..............??

new drain fields are not so very cheap now a days . . .

Just for fun I think I'll google bidet . . . . . lol


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I've had all manner of outhouses and privies in Alaska, and cant see LT survival without using one, saving water, and maybe other stuff. Used them other places also, and well planned ventilated ones are great. What ya need is a STYRO seat, and your butt will be WARM. Basically no diff than planning to haul water, which is a GOOD thing. Chop Wood, Carry Water for your spiritual welfare. TP is a good thing to have, good trade goods, but not a top priority for me, since there are so many good alternatives.

What I'd rather have : Soap, Salt, Ammo, Snare Wire, Gig spears, Firewood, Seeds, Candles, Edible Fats, etc etc, You get the idea.

Enuf TP is nice, but ONLY when everything else is up to snuff, cause this aint gonna be no house party.....

DG




Jim-mi said:


> This thread is certainly good for a chuckle . . . . .
> 
> I guess if you read between the lines a bit you can tell who's on city sewers . .and not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Jim-mi said:


> I guess if you read between the lines a bit you can tell who's on city sewers . .and not.
> 
> Anybody stopped to think what it would cost you if you were feeding a whole roll of tp into a septic tank Per Day..............??


No city sewer here.

And a roll a day for 2 people would be wasting it.


----------



## bubbahead (Oct 19, 2007)

Coffee...yes.

Toilet paper...yes. For the two of us a roll lasts the better part of a week. No biggie to store 60 rolls. We could conserve and use even less if we needed to.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You Will NOT need any coffee once you use my bidet.

The Cold water will see to that.

Of course I'll buy the best ($3000)

Look at the money I'll save in not having to buy tp and coffee.

Iffin you've got the mid day droopy's . .forget the coffee . . .go use my cold water bidet...............

You will be awakened..............


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got a 12 pack of Scott for $3.99! The roll count is now 112 !


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> You Will NOT need any coffee once you use my bidet.
> 
> The Cold water will see to that.
> 
> ...


You're terrible  but generous 

Angie


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Why thank you Angie.....


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm having such a good laugh reading this thread! 

Wanted to add, we store enough TP for a few months at a time, and I store baby wipes even though we don't have babies any more. 80 uses fit in about 3x2x6", for that refreshingly moist, clean feeling.  Plus all the rags, washcloths, etc.

Had to open my last can of pre-Y2K Folger's today. <sniff>


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We've got a big stock of wipes too - I still need them for the two youngest but I've got them on the back of both toilets and everyone uses them as needed. If SHTF I think wipes would help us avoid needing full baths except for a couple times a week. A small squirt water bottle would also help one stay clean.

My last count of TP in the attic was 348 rolls. All neatly stacked in the original plastic wrap, out of the way and ready.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

Only my DH drinks coffee so i have probably 2 months stored so far. As far as TP, there is 12 of us so that's going tot ake some time to get a year's worth LOL.

Edited to add: I buy TP in boxes of 40 rolls from SAMS for a pretty decent price.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

You betcha. Not many alternatives here unless you can use sage brush


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

7.62mmFMJ said:


> You betcha. Not many alternatives here unless you can use sage brush


We have prickley pear cactus and mesquite. lol.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

For those concerned with he effects of TP on your septic system, you could put a small lidded wastebasket beside the potty for discrete TP disposal, then into the burn barrel at your earliest convenience.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

It is amazing what becomes important to an individual when the SHTF. I keep telling my husband I will 'confess all' if they just withhold my showers for a week... His weakness is pretzels.

The reason I wanted to add to this thread is outhouses. In my sometimes wacky state of Pennsylvania, they come up with weird rules. Like if you have an outhouse and do not use it at least once every 3 months, it is to be torn down. So, occasionally, my husband treks out there, with his cell phone just in case it collapses or something ;-) The dog follows him out, and waits outside the door...faithful hound! Makes me laugh, but it has come in useful more then once in extended power outages.

So get out there and USE those outhouses if you have them! LOL!


----------



## SuburbanHermett (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm...a "no" on the years supply of TP and coffee...but I do have a year's supply of tampons and tea :happy: (I love this smiley btw, it makes me lol).


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Prickly pear - sage brush....................

Ya really know how to hurt a guy.........LOL


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

No we do not have a years supply of TP. But I do have/use homemade cloth wipes for the baby and I have also made over 100 family cloths but I am the only one that uses them. As long as we had water this is an option for the entire family to use.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

EarthSheltered said:


> In my sometimes wacky state of Pennsylvania, they come up with weird rules. Like if you have an outhouse and do not use it at least once every 3 months, it is to be torn down.


OK...I'm dying to know WHO is in charge of keeping traffic count ? Are there quarterly forms you must send in or does the State have an actual "Look-down-the-hole" inspector ? 


Wife and I go thru about a roll a week here at home, but since much of her day is spent at work, I allowed 2/week in my figuring. Couple of years ago, (well after most everything else was covered ) I got on a paper goods kick, and among other things, put away 10 homemade 1/2" plywood boxes of 144 rolls each ( 3 packs of 48 double roll Northern ) fit in a box 18x22x42. Cost about 60 bucks/box to fill it at the time....that has now almost doubled, so my TPMF ( toilet paper mutal fund ) is doing MUCH better than most any conventional "investment" I could have put the money into. 

The boxes I lined with plastic inside, and wrapped with plastic outside, stapled to the box, figuring that would do for long term storage, keeping them dry and vermin proof. Then the boxes went to various barn/shed lofts around the place.

What's the harm in storing a lot ? It will keep virtually forever, and the price is only going to increase, so why not ? And, hey, just THINK how interesting the estate sale will be if we both up and croak......ahahahahaaaaa

Coffee ? Got a few cans and some of those vacuum packed "brick" JFG packs, but that was for barter or if we take in someone with the habit of drinking it, since neither of us do. We drink hot tea in the mornings, and my guess is about 3-4 years worth of tea stored.....one year or so in "short term" storage that gets used and rotated on a regular basis, the rest packed in mylar/buckets for long term storage.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the city telephone books for the past two years, so yes on the toilet paper. (That is a funny subject to me because I lived in Russia during the early 90's and went years without TP... you learn to adapt and if you can't adapt your toilet habits, then, people, you aren't prepared for anything!). Coffee... no, but then if we were in a situation where we couldn't get coffee, we also probably wouldn't be getting water from the tap, either. The last thing I'm going to do is drink a diuretic that dehydrates me even more.


----------



## SPANKYDOODLE (Dec 17, 2008)

hydrangia (sp) leaves are large enough, pliable and have a soft fuzzy side. I left one laying out all winter to see if it would dry up but I deemed it usable this spring


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks TnAndy.............At the next township meeting I spect I'll be the hit of the show when I suggest that our beloved building dept. hire a "Outhouse inspector" . . . . .

LOL . . LOL . . LOL

and being the contrary ol fart that I am, I just might run............
wonder what kind of pay I should ask for............


----------



## danni (Mar 28, 2009)

I have 6 mths of coffe now and about 2-3 mths of tp. I'm more worried about stocking up the coffee though. I have lots of flannel that can be used as tp if needed.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I venture to say that most of us on here will be able to adapt to anything if the time comes.but i do like my comfort and right now i'm still stockpiling toilet paper. i was just at the grocers and bought another 100 rolls or so.i'm a tea drinker more than coffee and i also stocked up on tea bags while i was there.i always figure i can handle anything if i have good tp and tbags.but i too have lots of rags stored should i ever have need of them.~Georgia.


----------

